# My first mouse litter :)



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

My mouse piper had 8 babies december 28th. I originally got her from a pet store near by to save her from snake food. She was 1 out of 3 mice who wasnt REW. She has almost a completely black head, which caught my eye and is the reason we brought her home lol. I couldnt let her stay there and be snake food. But about 3 weeks later after realizing how huge her belly was, 8 little babies came. There all very adorable and im hoping to keep a female or 2 out of the bunch 

Heres piper a few days after i got her









And the babies 

































I really like the black ones. Im hoping for a girl of each color though, so fingers crossed lol.Im not good at sexing so I cant really tell yet :/


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

They should be starting to show nipples about now. That's one really easy way to sex them since the girls have them and the boys don't.

Congrats on your litter!


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

thekylie said:


> They should be starting to show nipples about now. That's one really easy way to sex them since the girls have them and the boys don't.
> 
> Congrats on your litter!


Well that dosnt sound good lol.. I havnt noticed nipples? Could they all be boys?


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

The might still not have enough fur to notice them. Wait until until about day 10 and check again, but not too long because after day 13ish this will be a little harder. They are easier to sex after 2 weeks by the normal method of having a peek under the tail. It is entirely possible for them to all be males, though not very likely.


----------

